# Cleaning leather - whats best to use



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all

As title says

I have a bmw convertible with red leather which is in od condition apart from having dirt in the grain which doesnt look good

what is the best product to use? I have some glyptone somewhere 

Thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only clean our 3 peice at home but the best I ahve used so far is Autobrites Leather Cleanse, 1 wipe seriously lifts the muck up and leaves a nice natural finish, 500ml aswell.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

glyptone for me :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Dr Leather wipes on my Dakota Leather and it comes up a treat mate :thumb:


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Demetri said:


> I use Dr Leather wipes on my Dakota Leather and it comes up a treat mate :thumb:


does it lift the dirt from the grain?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Gliptone Leather Cleaner as well.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

b21playa said:


> does it lift the dirt from the grain?


Give it a good going over with the wipes then use a cotton cloth and wipe off the excess.
They leave alot of soapiness once you start to wipe.


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy them from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

b21playa said:


> Where is the best place to buy them from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dr Leather is one of the manufactures on the forum mate.
Send him a quick message and he will hook you up :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

i use autoglym leather cleaner,works well for me


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I solely use Dr Leather products these days in my detailing.
Generally use the wipes 1st, and if it is very ingrained I use their liquid cleaner with a soft brush, then wipe off with a clean damp cloth.


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I solely use Dr Leather products these days in my detailing.
> Generally use the wipes 1st, and if it is very ingrained I use their liquid cleaner with a soft brush, then wipe off with a clean damp cloth.


I ordered the liquid cleaner from your site. Can't wait to clean it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

I hadn't cleaned the Ivory seats in my RRS for a few months and they had got in quite a bad state.
I had used an LTT kit from new and been really pleased with it but had run out of the foam cleaner and after reading on here about the new Dr.Leather spray thought I would give it a go and see how it compared especially given that it was on offer at Envy at the time.










These are the befores,as you can see apart from the general grubbyness there is a lot of jean dye residue.



















And after only half an hour with the Dr.Leather and 2 soft + medium natural bristle brushes:



















The pinkish hue you can see is just an aberation of the light,the leather looks good as new.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the Zaino twins.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

I use LTT stuff. My car's pretty new, so hasn't got to the 'grubby' stage yet. But their Auto Maintain product cleans, hydrates and protects in one product. 
Leaves a matte finish too. Smells good.

Worth a try. 

I think for leather that needs a good clean they do a foam.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is Judy LTT?

I would trust her with anything leather, if she rates the products they would be my first port of call.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Is Judy LTT?
> 
> I would trust her with anything leather, if she rates the products they would be my first port of call.


Yeah, she is.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Currently I use Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Zaino 10 Leather in a bottle to condition them (love the smell it leaves :argie. Really interested to see the hype behind these LTT products though so may give them a purchase at a later date.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

star said:


> Yeah, she is.


Thanks mate. I'd trust their products.

I sadly have alcantara. A nightmare sometimes.


----------



## Hoppo1979 (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the Gliptone stuff personally.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just got some gliptone to try but i also want to try gtechniq L1 to protect the leather


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

in an 1ltr spray bottle, i mix 15 mls of gliptone and 15 mls of apc. And fill with warm water, Then i agitate with a brush. That's for heave soiling.
For relatively clean leather i use zaino twins


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

LTT is one of the best leather care products on the market really looks after your cow hide!! keeping it in top condition.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

just to add my two penneth -

i had a range rover that wanted white/cream leather interior cleaning. Owner is a mechanic and hates cleaning cars. There is approx 3 years of grime on the seat.










i only ever use AG leather cleaner and it didnt touch it at all

so out came the steam cleaner










getting there - i have to admit to using G101 at times for the more stubborn ingrained grime.

finished up quite nice









i am aware that this is the passenger seat but i forgot to take after pictures of the right areas :wall:

i may order some more leather products now, in wipe form, to speed the cleaning process up.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr Leather Spray & Wipes.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Soft brush with Dr Leather for the win.:driver: The only time I use anything else is when I have really grotty leather seats and then its Dr Leather + Steam. What a powerhouse combo! :thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Just bought *Meguirs Quik Interior Detailer *spray today, used mainly on the leather seats and some plastics, to be honest I'm not impressed.

You have to wipe off and buff/dry quickly or you get a watermarks, the spray is inconsistent with fine mist and blobs, when it drys it's all nice and consistent but the marks on the plastic are still there.

It leaves absolutely no finish at all that I can see, doesn't particularly smell great, and is more effort than I would like on leather, apart from all that it's great!

Just a personal opinion you understand.


----------



## Goochie (Jun 21, 2007)

Whats the general consensus on using a steam cleaner on leather? I see someone has used it on the Range Rover seats above to great effect, but I've read elsewhere online that it is really bad for leather.

I've just got a 14 year old Lexus with plenty of "old man" dirt on the seats from it's previous owner -Today I've tried Turtlewax and AG leather cleaners and they wont touch it.

I was planning on renting a rug doctor next week to do the carpets but if a steam cleaner can be used on the seats I may as well get one of those and do the seats too.

The seats in the Lexus are very grimy and fairly well cracked so I'm reluctant to do anything to them which will dry out the leather further.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Steam cleaner is fine - but don't apply it directly to the leather seats.

Use a microfibre cloth and wrap it around the steam nozzle and wipe around the seats to shift the grime.

Hope that helps.


----------

